# Is Hogleg Smith still in business



## 44magpastor (Jul 4, 2017)

He did some work on a rifle for me a few years back and I was very pleased. Have another rifle I need some work on and just wondered.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jul 4, 2017)

he threaded 2 rifles for me about 2 months ago.


----------



## futbolwest (Jul 5, 2017)

Had him work on a pistol for me back in March or April. He told me he had officially shut down his business for tax purposes but would still work on guns for people, just give him a call before you show up.


----------



## danlnga (Jul 22, 2018)

Neal is having health issues but doing some work. Call him to see if he can help.


----------

